
Give researchers a lifetime word limit - seagullz
https://www.nature.com/news/give-researchers-a-lifetime-word-limit-1.22835
======
KGIII
That's a horrible idea. Not everyone is going to output the same amount of
work, some will legitimately be more prolific than others.

I sort of agree with the sentiment, but artificial limitations doesn't seem
like a good idea.

------
peapicker
While we're at it, let's give lawyers a lifetime word limit too...

